# South Africans need to pay tax for work done oversea.



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Read this about a week ago, The Government wants us to start paying tax on jobs done oversea as Permanent or temporary residents. 

If we have any citizenship in South Africa, you will need to pay tax in the country you are currently working in and in South Africa. A bit much isnt it?

I remember when it was said that if you are unhappy with how the goverment runs the country you should take your money and leave the country?

Whats your opinion? Do you think it will actually happen?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Charlize said:


> Read this about a week ago, The Government wants us to start paying tax on jobs done oversea as Permanent or temporary residents.
> 
> If we have any citizenship in South Africa, you will need to pay tax in the country you are currently working in and in South Africa. A bit much isnt it?
> 
> ...


my reading of it is only if you are not paying Tax in the Country you are working in.

we have had a number of South African Doctors come across to do work as locums here, dont register for Tax here and return to SA without paying tax in Ireland.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlize said:


> Read this about a week ago, The Government wants us to start paying tax on jobs done oversea as Permanent or temporary residents.
> 
> If we have any citizenship in South Africa, you will need to pay tax in the country you are currently working in and in South Africa. A bit much isnt it?
> 
> ...


If you pay tax in the country you earned the money, that is sufficient.
You will not be double taxed.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

In any event there are Double Taxation Agreements in place between SA and most other countries and that would sort this kind of situation out.


----------



## Venus (Apr 18, 2010)

Hasn't this double taxation thing been going on for quite a while now already?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Venus said:


> Hasn't this double taxation thing been going on for quite a while now already?


Yes, it has.


----------



## Lisalouise (Jun 7, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Yes, it has.


Does anyone know if its correct that my brazilian husband who lives here but works for a usa company but gets paid into his sa bank account should pay tax in SA?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lisalouise said:


> Does anyone know if its correct that my brazilian husband who lives here but works for a usa company but gets paid into his sa bank account should pay tax in SA?



I am sure he has to pay income tax in South Africa.




South African Income Tax advice for Foreigners and Immigrants in South Africa. Does not matter if you are German, Dutch, French foreigner living in Cape Town and Johannesburg we can help.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lisalouise said:


> Does anyone know if its correct that my brazilian husband who lives here but works for a usa company but gets paid into his sa bank account should pay tax in SA?


Lisalouise, the following is quite a bit to read through, but may be well worth it.

http://www.gmn.co.za/PublicationsFiles/e7d8a9adf3b54fc0ede1.pdf


----------

